

In Google Reader, you HAVE TO +1 to share it with your circles. Really? - An-dy
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/442553/TEMP/Sharing%20in%20Google%20Reader.png

======
An-dy
What if you disagree with the post that you want to share? You still have to
+1 it so that you can get at the option to share with your circles? Seems like
these these two functions should be separated. Am I wrong?

